# Conectar home cinema 5.1 al pc



## burtxet (Mar 5, 2008)

Muy buenas a tod@s.

Os comento:
Tengo un home cinema 5.1 y desea conectarlo al pc. No entiendo mucho a si que por ello os pongo las siguientes fotos para saber las entradas y salidas de audio de mi pc y de los altavoces de los que consta mi home cinema.

Pincha AQUI para ver las fotos del Pc y del Home Cinema

Actualmente en la entrada "MIC IN" tengo conectado el microfono, en la "FRONT" mis altavoces 2.1 y en "LINE IN" la salida de audio de la tarjeta de tv.
Los 5 altavoces van conectados al subwoofer y luego desde el subwoofer salen tres salidas jack 3.5 (FR Y FL forman 1 salida, RR y RL otra y SUB y CEN la otra).
Ahora mi pregunta es: ¿En la foto que os he puesto de mi pc donde conecto cada salida del subwoofer?

Por otro lado, y debido a mi ignorancia, hablando fisicamente, como se cuales son altavoces frontales, laterales, traseros... y como debo de distribuirlos en mi habitacion?

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## espia13 (Mar 26, 2008)

tienes todo para hacerlo solo es conectar. 
Sub y cen- CTR Bass
Fl y Fr-side spk
rr y rl- rear spk

los de cables más largos serán los traseros por lógica, el center puede ir arriba o debajo de la TV y los frontales a la misma altura de éstos viendo hacia el frente, los traseros van a los lados viendo hacia ti (ojo no detrás de ti) y el sub va en el suelo adelante.

saludos espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

Amigo, no t la compliques. Si tu placa de audio de la pc posee salidas 5.1 o 7.2 no tienes problemas. verás que tiene una entrada de linea stereo. esa no la toques. pero tiene tambien tres salidas de audio stereo. basta configurar tu placa de audio para darle salidas 7.2 y colocar los frontales en una salida, los traseros en otra y el bajo y el centro en otra.


----------

